
Sending confidential documents to Omni, and the gibberish-izer - blasdel
http://blog.omnigroup.com/2009/08/25/sending-confidential-documents-to-omni-and-the-gibberish-izer/
======
natemartin
This is a fantastic example of attention to detail. One of many reasons that
all of Omni's products are such high quality.

